# Wo C++ programmieren?



## martin1989 (15. Aug 2015)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist, kostenlos C++ zu programmieren?
(zB in Eclipse mit einem AddOn oder so)

Lt. meines Wissensstandes ist C++ ja kostenpflichtig.

Danke, LG


----------



## Thallius (15. Aug 2015)

Eine Sprache ist niemals kostenpflichtig.

Was du brauchst ist ein Compiler und ein linker. Diese sind bei C++ natürlich Betriebssystem abhängig. Unter Linux hast du von system her schon immer einen gnu dabei. Unter OS X ebenfalls. Unter Windows würde ich den MinGW empfehlen. Für den gibt es auch eine gute Eclipse Unterstützung. Trotzdem verlangt das schon ein wenig installations und konfigurationsarbeit.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Dompteur (15. Aug 2015)

Hier eine Liste von C++ Compilern und deren Lizenzmodell: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compilers#C.2B.2B_compilers


----------



## martin1989 (15. Aug 2015)

Danke!
Ich hab vor etlichen jahren mal mit bordland builder gearbeitet. Wisst ihr zufällig einen gratis alternative aus der liste die ähnlich ist?

Danke, lg


----------



## knilch (16. Aug 2015)

Hi,
Eclipse mit CDT und Cygwin wäre eine Kostenlose alternative.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre da Dev-C++:
https://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/howto/EclipseCpp_HowTo.html
http://orwelldevcpp.blogspot.ch/


----------



## Saheeda (10. Nov 2015)

Visual Studio von Microsoft unterstützt meines Wissens auch C++. Seit 1-2 Jahren gibts davon auch die Community Version, die vollständig und für den Privatgebrauch kostenlos ist.


----------



## Joose (10. Nov 2015)

Jop einfach Visual Studio verwenden das hat alles dabei.
Eine kostenlose Version gibt es schon min. seit 2010  nur hieß sie damals anders und hat nicht für alles die Templates und Unterstützung mitgebracht


----------



## Saheeda (10. Nov 2015)

@Joose 
Kostenlose VS gibts schon seit Version 2005 (hießen damals Express), nur waren die im Funktionsumfang noch deutlich eingeschränkt und man brauchte für alles ne eigene IDE (Visual C#, Visual Basic, Visual Web, etc.).
Die Community-Versionen entsprechen vom Funktionsumfang her ungefähr den Professional-Versionen, sind aber für den Privatgebrauch komplett kostenlos.

Für die kommerzielle Nutzung gibts andere Konditionen, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Tobse (10. Nov 2015)

Saheeda hat gesagt.:


> Für die kommerzielle Nutzung gibts andere Konditionen, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.



Richtig. Für Nicht-private und Nicht-kommerzielle Nutzung musst du da unter anderem einiges an Geld hinlegen (was aber bei nem Funktionierenden Produkt kleinscheiss ist). Ob du mit den Community-Editions Freeware/OpenSource vertreiben darfst, weiss ich nicht genau, sollte aber drin sein. Wenn du Geld verdienen willst damit, rechne lieber nach. Wenn VS zu viel kostet macht es IMHO mehr Sinn, sich in ein kostenloses Tool einzuarbeiten (auch wenn VS unangefochten ist).


----------



## martin1989 (1. Jan 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich will nun versuchen C# zu lernen und bin daher auf der Suche nach einer IDE.

Bin mal auf "Visual C# 2010 Express Edition" gestoßten?
 Diese IDE ist anscheinend gratis - wollte fragen ob die heute noch angemeßen ist (Funktionsumfang) und ob ihr mir die eimpfehlen könnt oder obs was neueres/besseres gibt?



Danke, lg


----------



## Joose (1. Jan 2016)

Verwende lieber gleich die aktuelle Version: Microsoft Visual Studio 2015 Community Edition
Ist ebenfalls gratis


----------



## martin1989 (3. Jan 2016)

Danke!

Die ist aber sehr rießig


----------



## Joose (3. Jan 2016)

Naja es kommt ganz darauf an was du installierst dabei 
Wenn du alles installierst kommt schon etwas zusammen. Aber da es dir ja hauptsächlich um C++ geht wäre eine Installation von F#, Android SDK for VisualStudio, ASP.Net und solche Sachen unnötig. Außerdem kann man diese Sachen immer noch nachinstallieren.


----------

